# 77012/76942/77002



## margaret fahy (Jun 3, 2014)

Folks,
If US and Dyna CT guidance are both documented, I know that 76942 is primary over 77012, but can I choose to bill for 77012 over 76942, and also......is 3D considered integral to and/or part of 77012, or can it be billed in addition to 77012, assuming documentation.  Trying to find some info on this, as our drs. are using this a lot now.

PROCEDURE: Limited ultrasound scan of the bilateral TMJ was
performed to choose a site for insertion of the needle. The skin
overlying the site was marked. The skin of the bilateral
pre-auricular area was prepped and draped in sterile fashion and
local anesthesia using 1% lidocaine was infused at the insertion
site. Using ultrasound guidance a 27 needle was inserted into
both TMJ.  

A limited rotational Dyna CT was performed. The position of the
needle was confirmed to be within the TMJ on multiplanar
(sagittal, coronal and axial) CT images which were rendered on a
separate working station outside the fluoroscopy room.  

Once position of the needle within the joint was confirmed 0.5 ml
(10mg) of Aristospan were injected into each joint. The needle
was then removed. There were no complications and the patient
left the IR suite in stable condition. Dr. was
present for the entire procedure.

Permanent ultrasound, fluoroscopic and CT images were obtained
and stored in the PACS system.


IMPRESSION
IMPRESSION


----------



## margaret fahy (Jun 4, 2014)

*Does no one do these...76942/77012/76377??*

Please take a look at my question below if  you know which way this guidance billing should go.
thanks so much.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 4, 2014)

margaret fahy said:


> Folks,
> If US and Dyna CT guidance are both documented, I know that 76942 is primary over 77012, but can I choose to bill for 77012 over 76942, and also......is 3D considered integral to and/or part of 77012, or can it be billed in addition to 77012, assuming documentation.  Trying to find some info on this, as our drs. are using this a lot now.
> 
> PROCEDURE: Limited ultrasound scan of the bilateral TMJ was
> ...



I would use 76380 for the "CT" part of the exam, not 77012, since he says it's a Limited rotational Dyna CT.


----------

